# Missing ice!!



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Looking at the forecast for the next coupla days is a bummer!! I miss the ice!! Santa brought me some new stuff that I didn't get to use this year, can't wait til it gets cold!! Reading the posts about how crowded places are, the lack of common courtesies, I wish I was sitting in my shanty w/ the VEX lit up, crappie laying on the ice around me, peace, quiet ( just the hum of the VEX)...... Anybody ready?? I fish more in Nov. thru early March than the summer, it's nice to have a lake to yourself!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Looking at the forecast for the next coupla days is a bummer!! I miss the ice!!


Move to Antarctica. I miss the 90's! Can't wait for Thursday and Friday.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> Looking at the forecast for the next coupla days is a bummer!! I miss the ice!! Santa brought me some new stuff that I didn't get to use this year, can't wait til it gets cold!! Reading the posts about how crowded places are, the lack of common courtesies, I wish I was sitting in my shanty w/ the VEX lit up, crappie laying on the ice around me, peace, quiet ( just the hum of the VEX)...... Anybody ready?? I fish more in Nov. thru early March than the summer, it's nice to have a lake to yourself!!


i am SO with ya! 2 boats and hardly fish right now...hardwater will spoil ya!!! i catch WAY more thru the ice in a couple months than the rest of the season!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I missed it all last season too.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I am ready! Hope we get safe ice and a long season this year.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Only 5 months, 16 days till first ice..... but who's counting!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm counting dammit! Lol.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Can't wait myself!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

It is hot days like this that make me miss the ice too. Last season sucked. God please give us ice this year. I have new gear to use.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

If its fishing, I'm interested haha.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jaybird62 (Jul 21, 2006)

been watching ice fishing videos on youtube to satisfy the itch. cant wait for safe ice. my friends think im nuts well yes yes i am


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I sure hope we get some solid ice. I bought a ton of gear last year to start ice fishing. My luck didn't make it out once. Ice was never thick enough. Cannot wait to do some ice fishing this year!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I was so amped up from how much we talked about it last season so early that I am not doing it this year and hurting our chances lol......

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HAVE ICE! lol thanks ice gods!!!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> Only 5 months, 16 days till first ice..... but who's counting!


The countdown didn't work out so well last year... you just had to put the jinx on again


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This hot weather Sux can't wait till ice season walking out on the frozen lake for the first time of year is such a great feeling then the first mark on the vexi comes in and your heart rate goes up a bit with anticipation of your first strike I gotta stop before I get way to amped up its only August 2cd come on january


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Last year did suck. I love the soft water fishing but I'm really hoping we get good ice this year. I'm actually looking forward to it, but not until we get back from our fishing trip to upper Michigan coming up shortly! Bring on the ice anytime after October. 
I'll be getting another ice shanty this year. I sold my other one a while ago, nad was going to get one, but with no ice and the warm winter I decided to wait.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I can't wait till cold weather. New toys last year I didn't get to use. Remember these days? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

quackpot, looks like Long Island at Indian. Can't wait for ice season, but first I need a couple months of deer season.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

That was one of the tournaments from two years ago. It made quite the ride home. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Remember the first one at Moggie Quackpot ! 17" of snow the night before ! The only guys that made it had 4x4's. The pull out was a lesson in PAIN !

By the way, I got that Marcum camera panner ! Very simple to use !


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Didn't go the first year because of the weather. But the second year I made it to all of them. You north east guy have a advantage living up there. But anyone who hasn't shown up for them is missing a lot of fun. Well worth the 2.5 to 3 hour drive. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

quackpot said:


> I can't wait till cold weather. New toys last year I didn't get to use. Remember these days?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


looks like wellington upground... that was a fun day...


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

got lucky last year went on trip to Green Bay mostly open water except in shallow bays
caught lots of whitefish over 22" great time with underwater video in 12'fow


----------

